# New Puppy on crap food!



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

So I asked the girl I'm getting my puppy from what food she's eating. KIBBLES & BITS for small dogs!! :foxes15:
I plan to feed Wellness Grain Free and with her eating this crap food I want to immediately change her over. I know that may cause stomach upset though. Is it okay to just give her the Wellness & see how she does? Or should I really do the slow transition?


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Best bet would be slow transistion, but when i got my guys they were eating crap kibble from the breeder as well and I just started them on better food immediately, there were no issues. (until i tried to change again a while later, but that is another story)


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> Best bet would be slow transistion, but when i got my guys they were eating crap kibble from the breeder as well and I just started them on better food immediately, there were no issues. (until i tried to change again a while later, but that is another story)


Yeah I know it'd be best to do the slow trasition, that food is just awful. Why would breeders use such low quality food? I guess to save $. I would think though you could get a little bit better quality food without it being very expensive. Oh well.....:dontknow:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't get it either, My breeder does have a house full of other dogs and I know they all eat the same thing so maybe she figured they aren't going to be eating it very long so it may not make a difference


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

The safest way is to do a slow transition, but that being said, we have always been able to switch Venus to a new food immediately with no issues. Ocean is a different story though, she needs a full week if we try something too different than what she was on or she gets the runs really bad.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> The safest way is to do a slow transition, but that being said, we have always been able to switch Venus to a new food immediately with no issues. Ocean is a different story though, she needs a full week if we try something too different than what she was on or she gets the runs really bad.


Hmm...interesting. Well I'll most likely just slowly change it over because with her coming to a new home it'll be stressful enough.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Lulajane said:


> Hmm...interesting. Well I'll most likely just slowly change it over because with her coming to a new home it'll be stressful enough.


This is how we did Jaxx. We didn't even start the change for a couple days after we brought him home because we didn't want to stress him too much.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh & I'll be feeding canned food so I guess I would just follow the same principle of switching her over.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

transition!  mmm wellness! :lol: we just tried...well not we but the furballs just tried their new wellness petite treats today  they loved it, esp. Dexter!  pics to come soon :]


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike was on crap puppy food, I switched him over slowly, didn't want a stressed out, sick puppy. They are stressed anyway , when first coming to a new home, don't need to add to it.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Yea I'm sure it will be stressful. Plus I'm gonna feed her wet food too. Not sure how she'll react.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

